# weird noises coming from him



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

recently my dog has been making this weird noise when he breathes sometimes, i cant really explain it but it sounds like a pig kind of like snorting. He does it while hes eatting, or just breathing randomly he would make this sound. I brought him to the vet and he told me that its just allergies, and the collar im using as well puts extra strain on his throat. I believe that its possible because when i take him out his eyes get pretty red also. Im not to sure of what it could be can some one help me please.

Also sometimes when i get home I see that he eats his poop, what does that mean if he does that on occasion, and when he does the sound becomes a little rougher. Please help me out with my situation thank you!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Karma has "snorted" and snored from day one, the vet checked her out and said nothing was wrong and some breeds just do that... as for the poop thing try a few chunks of pineapple in her food or as a treat that will give that will give the poop a bitter taste and it should stop.


----------



## Ldub314 (Jul 25, 2008)

my dog did that for a while I didn't think much about but one day I noticed she stoped idk I heard dog eat poop for more nutrition idk if that's true but that what I heard


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

They will grow out of the poop eating eventually.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Many bully breeds will snort and even reverse sneeze. What did the vet do to determine it was allergies?



Carriana said:


> They will grow out of the poop eating eventually.


Not necessarily. It becomes a habit and most just don't grow out of it. Sometimes it is also a medical issue.

What type of food are you feeding? Try adding a couple of pieces of pineapple to it it will make the poop taste nasty to them supposedly it works for many dogs to stop the issue. Also doing clean ups right away is very important. There are a few other threads on this if you do a quick search.


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Him eating his poo can stem from a lot of different things. I had a girl that did that and we never broke her of it actually it got worse the older she got.

Now that I know better I suspect it started because we would yell at her when we got home and found her present (she had intense separation anxiety) so she started eating it to “hide the evidence”. Also we only fed her once a day with a cheap dog food so she wasn’t getting enough food and was looking for more. Since it was cheap food it was pretty much the same going in as it was going out so she would just have a bonus snack. It was really gross especially when she started eating our labs pooh also. 

I agree with the pineapple idea and I would also switch to a good quality dog food. Think of it this way cheap food is just filler so the dog doesn’t get anything out of it and you have to feed more. When you have a good quality food it gets broken down and absorbed so the dog gets a lot more out it. It’s really really worth it. I use Merrick and I like it a lot and have been recommending it to everyone up:


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

i also think that it might be because everytime I see that my dog has pooped on the floor I would yell at him for it, so he is also trying to 'hid the evidence" But im going to try with the pineapple and see how that goes. Thanks for all the information and help though


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

ssmurf10 said:


> i also think that it might be because every time I see that my dog has pooped on the floor I would yell at him for it, so he is also trying to 'hid the evidence" But im going to try with the pineapple and see how that goes. Thanks for all the information and help though


 Honestly yelling after the fact does nothing and unless you catch them in the act will mean even less. Dogs don't think in that sneaky a way to be able to hide the evidence.

If the pup goes when you aren't watching him it is your fault for leaving him unattended. So when you can't watch him keep him crated. It will be a huge help and he will learn much faster.


----------

